# North of Chicago: Driver wanted



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Where: North Suburbs of Chicago
When: When 2" of snow or more hits the ground regardless of time
What: You will be driving one of my trucks that will be equipped with a front plow and rear plow. You will have to get out and shovel and possibly only shovel at first. Pay will still be the same as driving, as I consider this training.
Need: To be a team player, know your responsibility's so I don't have to be a boss, and love to push snow around.

I need a man that can plow, shovel, and do it well. It is residential driveways that are LARGE and each very different. There are lots of expensive obstacles to hit. The routes are tight. Meaning the driveways are lumped together pretty good. Experience with a pull plow is a plus. There will be a minimum of 4 hours of work each 5" of snow. Pay will be on the high end of the scale. I don't mind investing in my people if they are good. You have to like Buffalo Wild Wings as well. Pm me with any questions. 

Oh Ya....You will be replacing some one that wakes up with as little as a text message and is on site 15 minutes before mapquest says they should be......and that's in a snow storm! Thank you for your service last year Bob Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I ran over my shovel a few years ago, I take all the broken/destroyed stuff with me when I leave and I know Bob.

lucky for you I'm available 24/7 except when I'm out of town Or when its snowing. 

How many paid days off a month am I allowed? who is our healthcare provider? do you also supply cream n sugar with coffee?

I could do some Wings right about now


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't tolerate shovel abuse. Please send in the next applicant.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I ain't leaving Mike. Check your text messages buddy.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Sawboy;1648973 said:


> I ain't leaving Mike. Check your text messages buddy.


I have not received any. Got a meeting Monday night that may produce something for that wideout ;-)


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Isnt love grand!!


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

He is in it for the wings. I wine and dine em with mango habanero and they keep coming back for more ;-)


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

road2damascus;1649000 said:


> He is in it for the wings. I wine and dine em with mango habanero and they keep coming back for more ;-)


Wings and honest to goodness GREAT treatment. I'm loyal. Ain't going anywhere. Fact is, Mike's really got his act together and is growing every year.

Success + Integrity = Loyalty. Simple equation. :salute:


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Bob. I will continue to make a valiant effort to find work for that wideout. I bet something will come up.


----------

